# Залез я в старый инструмент …



## Евген (25 Окт 2015)

Баян«Кировский-3», изготовлен в начале 80-х. Если не починить в домашних условиях без специальных навыков и знаний, так попытаться понять как там всё устроено. Начал с левой клавиатуры, потому как совсем нерабочая. Был бы признателен за ответы на мои вопросы.
http://i10.pixs.ru/thumbs/9/4/1/1gif_2658380_19263941.jpg' alt='Прикрепленная картинка' />[/URL]

1. Как правильно называется деталь, состоящая из металлической части (1) и пластмассовой кнопки (2), а также выступающие части (а) и (б)?
2. Что за металл использовался при изготовлении (1) ?
3. Какие инструменты можно использовать для получения (а) и (б)?
4. Как снять(2) , чтобы можно было переставить на новую (1)?


----------



## glory (25 Окт 2015)

Не могу претендовать на абсолютную достоверность, т.к. и среди мастеров часто названия варьируются...
1. Аккордовый рычаг левой клавиатуры. Материал анодированная сталь.
2. Кнопка левой клавиатуры. Пластмасса.
а. б.  Усик. Штырек. Поводок. При ремонте обломавшегося (я так понял рассматриваем ремонт "Кировского", а не изготовление) два варианта. В первом впаять новый усик, используя оставшуюся выемку от выпресовки.  Во втором сверлятся отверстия в которые вклепываются новые усики.
Снять кнопку клавиатуры с рычага можно разогрев рычаг паяльником... Если терпения не хватает греть можно горелкой или зажигалкой...


----------



## Евген (25 Окт 2015)

glory (25.10.2015, 23:57) писал:


> ...впаять новый усик, используя оставшуюся выемку от выпресовки.


Припаиваемый усик тоже должен быть из анодированной стали? И какой флюс и припой лучше использовать?


----------



## Евген (25 Окт 2015)

http://i11.pixs.ru/thumbs/9/4/9/2gif_9311542_19266949.jpg' alt='Прикрепленная картинка' />[/URL]

Как называются(1), (2), (3)?
Конец (3) разгибают [Как же тогда это сделать, чтобы избежать деформации по длине (3)?], или же эту проволоку просто перерезают и при монтаже заменяют другой? [Из какого она материала? Что из общедоступного можно приобрести и использовать в качестве (3)?]


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Окт 2015)

Трудно заниматься ТО и ремонтами, если нет подменного фонда.

Зачем становиться сварщиком, химиком, лудильщиком и пр., если снять пару толкателей с донора и переставить- дело 10 минут... 

Я не знаю, в какой Вы области живёте. Вот я бы искал за гроши бабушку "Кировского-3", кировскую (строго кировскую!) "Мелодию". Которая через два поколения и стала "Кировским-3". Там уж басовая механика 100% она же. Знаю, ибо переставлял. И вообще, пошуршать поломанные инструменты на запчасти. За шоколадку...
https://www.avito.ru/omsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_510842414


----------



## gerborisov (26 Окт 2015)

Евген писал:


> http://pixs.ru/showima
> ge/2gif_9311542_19266949.gif
> 
> Как называются(1), (2), (3)?
> Конец (3) разгибают [Как же тогда это сделать, чтобы избежать деформации по длине (3)?], или же эту проволоку просто перерезают и при монтаже заменяют другой? [Из какого она материала? Что из общедоступного можно приобрести и использовать в качестве (3)?]


Проволока эта выдерживает обычно двукратное разгибание. Можно использовать её же.Вообще любая подходящая по жёсткости и диаметру. По-моему, я как-то использовал даже от поломанных зонтов.


----------



## Евген (26 Окт 2015)

gerborisov (26.10.2015, 11:05) писал:


> Проволока эта выдерживает обычно двукратное разгибание. Можно использовать её же.


 Что за инструмент используется при разгибании-сгибании подобной проволоки? (Мои пассатижи и круглогубцы явно для этого не годятся из-за своих размеров.)
Какова сама технология разгибания и последующего сгибания, чтобы проволока не обломилась и не сильно деформировалась в других местах?


----------



## glory (26 Окт 2015)

Евген (26.10.2015, 01:07) писал:


> Припаиваемый усик тоже должен быть из анодированной стали? И какой флюс и припой лучше использовать?


Нет, ну давайте договоримся, что вопросы будут не до такой степени детальными. Можно ведь и догадаться...
Усик лучше всего из латунной проволоки. Паять на кислоте..
1. Валик
2. Тяга. Стальная.
3. Стойка валика
Тягу нужно разгибать, но есть риск - может сломаться.. Тогда - менять..  А зачем разгибать? Туда лезут если что-то не то с клапанами и надо снимать валики.
Вообще в случае с "Кировским" вся левая механика просто стальная, защищена от коррозии анодированием (а может и не защищена). Латунь ведёт себя лучше, потому и ставят на более дорогие инструменты. Нет возможности использовать латунь - ну хоть просто проволоку подходящего сечения найти можно?. Оцинковку паять хуже..
По поводу обменного фонда. Не у всех есть такая возможность. Да и иногда проще перебрать и подремонтировать чем менять.

Да, и после всех этих манипуляций (замена тоже) все равно нужна кремповка
Кремповка - это устранение люфтов по всем сочленения усик рычага - стойка валика путём подгибания стойки. Там тоже есть много тонкостей и нужен специнструмент, в крайнем случае тонкогубцы. Совет один - детально представляйте как все это работает и создавайте наиболее комфортные условия...


----------



## Евген (26 Окт 2015)

glory (26.10.2015, 11:38) писал:


> Можно ведь и догадаться...


 Мои догадки приводят практически всегда к ошибкам. Спросить у знающих практиков, поэтому для меня предпочтительней.
glory (26.10.2015, 11:38) писал:


> А зачем разгибать? Туда лезут если что-то не то с клапанами и надо снимать валики.


Металлическая планка, которая прижимает пружины клапанов (на басах), приподнята из-за  поломки и выпадания саморезов.

glory (26.10.2015, 11:38) писал: "...в крайнем случае тонкогубцы."
Не знал о существовании такого инструмента. Что за модель тонкогубцев больше подойдет для подобных операций?


----------



## glory (26 Окт 2015)

Про тонкогубцы как об'яснить? Только на пальцах. Вы приблизительно ведь представляете сложность и тонкость работы? Строительный супермаркет в помощь. Конкретно сказать сложно. У меня, например, их штук 10 самых разных...
А как об'яснить как сделать или разогнуть-согнуть тягу? 
Глаза боятся - руки делают. Дорогу осилит идущий... И пятая-шестая тяга после забракованых, я надеюсь, будет Вас удовлетворять...


----------



## Евген (26 Окт 2015)

Подержать вруках всё многообразие тонкогубцев и опробовать их в деле, в котором нет совершенно никакого опыта? Наверняка этот путь кому-то и подойдёт. Ограничить же их выбор, исходя из создаваемых ими усилий (пинцет, к примеру, тонкий, а согнуть-разогнуть эту тягу с помощью него у меня не получается), формы губ и прочих характеристик — было бы для меня подспорьем.
http://www.chipdip.ru/catalog-show/long-nose-pliers/


----------



## glory (26 Окт 2015)

Уважаемый! Но ведь другого пути нет! Эдак мы дойдем и до антропометрических характеристик. И будем подбирать инструмент под Ваши "шаловливые ручки". Которые влезли туда, куда лезть отправляют к мастеру.
Вы уж как-то приспосабливайтесь...


----------



## Евген (26 Окт 2015)

glory (26.10.2015, 14:22) писал:


> ...Но ведь другого пути нет!. ..влезли туда, куда лезть отправляют к мастеру.


 Во всяком случае, *Вячеслав*, Вы мне помогли своими ответами. Благодарю!


----------



## Евген (26 Окт 2015)

Если место установки в дереве самореза стало слишком большим по диаметру для удержания этого же самореза, то как его можно сделать вновь пригодным для использования по назначению?


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Окт 2015)

О каком месте речь? Если есть возможность- берут шуруп толще и (или) длиннее.


----------



## Евген (26 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly (26.10.2015, 15:43) писал:


> О каком месте речь? Если есть возможность- берут шуруп толще и (или) длиннее.


 В фанере, в месте установки планки, которая прижимает пружины клапанов (басов).


----------



## Y.P. (26 Окт 2015)

Вытачиваете ножом, допустим, из дерева (карандаш, деревянные палочки для СУШИ, спичку, наконец, можно взять) круглого диаметра стерженек, соответствующий отверстию и смазавши его "Моментом" вставляете плотно в то место, куда собираетесь вкручивать шуруп. Ждете некоторое время пока застынет клей и, наметив новое отверстие, вкручиваете шуруп.  Соединение получается довольно прочное, соизмеримо с натуральным.


----------



## krep_kospit (26 Окт 2015)

Простите, что отвлекаю от вопросов автора темы, но сегодня был в гостях у друга, и он притащил из подвала Рубин-6. Внешний вид хороший, звук тоже неплохой, однако на правой клавиатуте нет нескольких кнопок, и почему-то на сжим не держит мех, но потом стало понятно, из-за чего. Как можно заменить кнопки, при условии, что остались только деревянные рычаги заподлицо с планкой? Просто вкрутить саморезы с любыми кругляшами? 
На сжатие пропускает воздухпри нажатии на соль первой октавы. ЧТо там может быть? Может, отклеилась лайка? Инструмент не разбирал, но восстановить хочется.


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Окт 2015)

krep_kospit (26.10.2015, 18:30) писал:


> он притащил из подвала


 Не надо восстанавливать инструмент из подвала. Это труп.


----------



## Евген (26 Окт 2015)

krep_kospit (26.10.2015, 18:30) писал:


> Инструмент не разбирал...


Как, ещё не успели залезть во внутрь и подтвердить вторжение в «святая святых» фотографиями, дабы полностью соответствовать теме, *Дмитрий*?!

А советы здесь действительно дают дельные. *Низкий поклон вам профессионалы и знающие любители!* И не серчайте, пожалуйста, на нас грешных, что не выбрасываем на помойку то что имеем, а вскрываем, пытаемся понять, как оно там всё внутри устроено... Ведь это, полагаю,может добавлять не только знания и полезные навыки, но и любовь к инструментам и людям.


----------



## glory (26 Окт 2015)

Рубин может умереть где угодно.
Для начала вскройте и посмотрите состояние голосов и лайки. Если ржавые - лучше не восстанавливать...
Ну а так, навскидку -100% замена поролона в левой и правой. Потому мех плохо и держит.
Клавиатуру можно восстановить наростив клавиши, а затем обточить.. Может помочь донор...


----------



## krep_kospit (26 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> krep_kospit (26.10.2015, 18:30) писал: он притащил из подвала Не надо восстанавливать инструмент из подвала. Это труп.


Ну, звучал он таки неплохо, вполне себе по-рубиновски. Жалко ведь. В следующий раз, конечно, посмотрю внутренности, а пока трупом его назвать я не считаю правильным... Вам виднее, конечно, но всё-таки я думаю его поправить.


----------



## MAN (27 Окт 2015)

krep_kospit (26.10.2015, 18:30) писал:


> На сжатие пропускает воздух при нажатии на соль первой октавы. Что там может быть? Может отклеилась лайка?


 Может лайка, а может и голос сломан. Звука вообще нет? Возможно, что планка отвалилась от резонатора, но в этом случае указанная кнопка и на разжим должна работать как отдушник.


----------



## krep_kospit (27 Окт 2015)

MAN/ писал:


> Может лайка, а может и голос сломан. Звука вообще нет? Возможно, что планка отвалилась от резонатора, но в этом случае указанная кнопка и на разжим должна работать как отдушник.


Звук есть, но отчётливо слышно, что на сжим травится воздух. В общем, на выходных постараюсь разобрать и поглядеть, что там и как.


----------



## Евген (27 Окт 2015)

*Просьба поделиться ссылками на сайты с деталями, материалами, запчастями, инструментами для ремонта баянов и аккордеонов.

*http://www.delicia.ru/zap.html*
*


----------



## glory (27 Окт 2015)

http://forum.mirbajana.com


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Окт 2015)

Рискну быть навязчивым.

Никто не восстанавливает советские инструменты комплектующими из нынешних буржуйских "магазинов". Это просто там шутка такая- торговать копеечными деталями по цене запчастей от "Боинга-777".

Без подменного фонда- нет никакого ремонта...


----------



## Евген (27 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly (27.10.2015, 16:21) писал:


> Никто не восстанавливает советские инструменты комплектующими из нынешних буржуйских "магазинов".


 Чтобы сказать «никто» надо знать всех.
А вот ссылки где брать не целыми «тушками», а в именно то что ищешь были бы, думаю, полезны.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Окт 2015)

Евген писал:


> А вот ссылки где брать не целыми «тушками», а в именно то что ищешь были бы, думаю, полезны.


Тушки берутся дешевле, чем нечто конкретное. По знакомым, по объявлениям, по окрестным населённым пунктам. 

Вот для примера- приходите ко мне, найдём ЛЮБЫЕ толкатели в сборе. Отдам бесплатно. А все тушки брал за шоколад и какие-то малые вознаграждения.


----------



## glory (27 Окт 2015)

Нет, конечно без доноров, кулибничанья, и лепки пули не только с советскими но и импортными при ремонте не обходится. Это не считая, что большинство приспособ и специфического инструмента (кремповки например), тоже лучше (дешевле) делать самому...


----------



## gerborisov (29 Окт 2015)

Евген писал:


> gerborisov (26.10.2015, 11:05) писал:Проволока эта выдерживает обычно двукратное разгибание. Можно использовать её же. Что за инструмент используется при разгибании-сгибании подобной проволоки? (Мои пассатижи и круглогубцы явно для этого не годятся из-за своих размеров.)
> Какова сама технология разгибания и последующего сгибания, чтобы проволока не обломилась и не сильно деформировалась в других местах?


Инструмент - "подручный". Отвёртка с острым жалом или нож с узким лезвием, круглогубцы с длинными губами. Есть ещё медицинские инструменты. Любая деформация, устранима.


----------



## Евген (29 Окт 2015)

http://i11.pixs.ru/thumbs/1/6/9/3jpg_4794617_19310169.jpg' alt='Прикрепленная картинка' />[/URL]
Что можно сказать по внешнему виду  о состоянии деталей этого узла, и их восстановлению?


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Окт 2015)

Можно сказать, что в узел клапанов не лазили руки пионеров. Это уже хорошо.

Осталось найти качественный поролон 2 мм, и переклеить клапанные лайки на тарелки, очистив спрессованный поролон 1980-хх гг. Работа приятная, успокаивающая.

Наводка. Идём в хоз. маг. Там есть респираторы А-ля ВС СССР, зелёные. По 34 рубля. В  каждом снаружи- искомый хороший поролон 2 мм. На весь баян- три респиратора)). Клей- Момент.
И не забывать замшевую сторону лаечки разлохмачивать... Ножом, шкуркой, металлической щёточкой.


----------



## gerborisov (29 Окт 2015)

Евген/ писал:


> http://pixs.ru/showima
> ge/3jpg_4794617_19310169.jpg
> Что можно сказать по внешнему виду  о состоянии деталей этого узла, и их восстановлению?


Снимать и устанавливать этот узел, необходимо, предварительно отсоединив пружинки клапанов. Просто вынуть их из зацепа. После установки обратно, зацепить снова. Пороллон можно ещё нарезать прибором "Умелые руки", раскалённой проволокой.


----------



## Евген (30 Окт 2015)

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-2684-page-2.html
"...сейчас поролон уже практически не используется. Есть современный материал, имя ему Флис."
О свойствах флиса:
http://textiletrend.ru/pro-tkani/iskusstvennyie/flis.html
Продажа флиса:
http://onlinetkani.ru/polijester/flis/

Прошу пояснений по поводу использования флиса в язычковых музыкальных инструментах.


----------



## glory (30 Окт 2015)

А что пояснять? Да, подходит и флис, по своим свойствам, правда, на клапанах поролон работает лучше (сразу и наверняка). Тот флис, что был у меня, тонковат... Порядок работы с ним идентичен поролону.
Преимущества. Моль не ест. Доступен. Удобен в работе. Не надо дышать фенолами когда поролон режешь раскаленным нихромом..
Недостатки. Намного дороже, особенно если брать подходящий по плотности. Не так красиво и чисто выглядит на клапанах. Не стабильно работает по сравнению с поролоном...


----------



## gerborisov (30 Окт 2015)

В инструмент типа "Кировский" - однозначно только поролон.


----------



## Евген (30 Окт 2015)

Цитата:


> "... поролон к клапану - ПВА, а лайку к поролону - БФ-6."
> "Ребята, попробуйте обыкновенный строительный особоэластичный силиконовый герметик. Вы прозреете..."
> "каким образом его наносить на поверхность?"
> "А ручками  Прямо пальцем намазываем тонким слоем на клапан и укладываем на паралон. После высыхания (полимеризации)- это минимум минут 40 - обрезаем по клапану. Затем опять же пальцем наносим тонкий слой на лайку (придерживать шилом) и прижимаем клапан вместе с паралоном к лайке. После полимеризации силикон практически не отличается от резины. Работаю им уже лет пять - никаких претензий, к паралону инертен, липнет ко всему, позволяет устранить даже дефекты лайки (я старую лайку обдираю)."


http://forum.mirbajana.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&amp;t=23&amp;sid=bb94ce0cc17506b37c3
c60b9ce6876ea

И какую же марку герметика выбрать, чтобы окончательно "прозреть"?:
http://tdremont.ru/catalog/germetiki-silikonovye/


----------



## glory (30 Окт 2015)

На той странице, что открывается по Вашей ссылке - никакой.
А в цитате, которую Вы приводите, я ошибся только в одном. Не "особо", а "высокоэластичный". Универсальный высокоэластичный силиконовый герметик..
Например Ceresit CS 24...


----------



## glory (30 Окт 2015)

gerborisov (30.10.2015, 14:47) писал:


> В инструмент типа "Кировский" - однозначно только поролон.


Это чем же так уникален "Кировский"?
Поролон ставят только лишь потому, что с его помощью нивелируются все погрешности в установке клапанов и меньше кремповки...


----------



## Евген (30 Окт 2015)

Вот эти обрезки мебельного поролона подойдут? 
http://www.porolon.vsyakie.ru/index.html

И прошу уточнить: толщина поролона д.б. именно 2 мм, а не 3 мм?

Об универсальном силиконовом герметике Ceresit CS 24:
http://kupi-ceresit.ru/catalog/germetiki/silikonovyj-germetik-ceresit-cs24/


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Окт 2015)

Евген (30.10.2015, 22:59) писал:


> толщина поролона д.б. именно 2 мм, а не 3 мм?


 Зависит от удельной плотности, ячеистости и нормированной сжимаемости. Плотный малосжимаемый 3мм- нехорошо. А крупноячеистый с малой удельной плотностью- пойдёт и 3мм. С готовностью порегулировать рычаги и кнопки, если что.

П.С. Я никак в толк не возьму. Мы обсуждаем восстановление андронного коллайдера или инструмента за три копейки? "Кировский-3" очень  люблю, имею в числе прочих, уважаю. Но не стОит он стОльких постов и таких терзаний.


----------



## glory (31 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly (30.10.2015, 23:43) писал:


> П.С. Я никак в толк не возьму. Мы обсуждаем восстановление андронного коллайдера или инструмента за три копейки? "Кировский-3" очень  люблю, имею в числе прочих, уважаю. Но не стОит он стОльких постов и таких терзаний.


Абсолютно согласен!

P.s. Пять раз редактировать, чтоб написать два слова! Админ! Надо что-то делать с движком...


----------



## gerborisov (31 Окт 2015)

glory писал:


> gerborisov (30.10.2015, 14:47) писал:В инструмент типа "Кировский" - однозначно только поролон.Это чем же так уникален "Кировский"?
> Поролон ставят только лишь потому, что с его помощью нивелируются все погрешности в установке клапанов и меньше кремповки...


Правильно. Именно поэтому  Не только в Кировский,конечно, в большинство наших инструментов.


----------



## glory (31 Окт 2015)

Но это же не "однозначно"?
Иначе получается что поролон ставят тогда, когда кривые руки...


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2015)

glory/ писал:


> Kuzalogly (30.10.2015, 23:43) писал:П.С. Я никак в толк не возьму. Мы обсуждаем восстановление андронного коллайдера или инструмента за три копейки? "Кировский-3" очень  люблю, имею в числе прочих, уважаю. Но не стОит он стОльких постов и таких терзаний.
> Абсолютно согласен!
> 
> P.s. Пять раз редактировать, чтоб написать два слова! Админ! Надо что-то делать с движком...


Проблемы есть, но решаются достаточно просто. Если хотите, могу объяснить, как это делать, в личке. Проблема появляется при многократном редактировании


----------



## glory (12 Ноя 2015)

Тема зависла... Наверно запал потух... Или пар в свисток вышел...


----------



## Евген (12 Ноя 2015)

*glory/ писал:



Тема зависла... Наверно запал потух... Или пар в свисток вышел...

Нажмите для раскрытия...

glory*,  не угадали: левая часть баяна разобрана (всё что необходимо для ремонта), клапана очищены от остатков клея и старого поролона, отвисшие проёмные клапаны сняты и очищены. .. От силиконового же герметика, который Вы используете, отказался в пользу универсального импортного ПВА (было легко отмочить и соскрести старый ПВА с клапанов). Поролон с зеленого респиратора мне не понравился по качеству и намереваюсь приобрести в столице (в декабре) мебельный поролон необходимой толщины... В общем, пока ничего вызывающего трудности, и загромождать тему пустяками, согласен с её основными участниками-консультантами, не следует.


----------



## glory (12 Ноя 2015)

А ПВА, как раз, не советую.. Во всяком случае на лайку он не годится. После высыхания он жёсткий, в отличие от силикона, а это не есть хорошо...
И лепите тогда уже двойной флис хоть на "Момент"...


----------



## Евген (12 Ноя 2015)

glory (12.11.2015, 20:57) писал:


> А ПВА, как раз, не советую.. Во всяком случае на лайку он не годится. После высыхания он жёсткий, в отличие от силикона, а это не есть хорошо...


 Купил клей БФ-6 для лайки, как рекомендовал ze_go на форуме.


----------



## Евген (15 Ноя 2015)

Нашел замшу толщиной 1мм, нельзя ли её использовать вместо поролона? Если можно, то на какие клеи лучше её приклеивать к металлу, лайке и второму слою замши? Надо ли склейку двух слоев замши производить по всей поверхности их соприкосновения, или же достаточно будет только по краям, как к металлической поверхности клапана и лайке?
Ибо поролон смогу купить только где-то через месяц, а замша в куске, оказывается, есть в наличии с советских времён.


----------



## glory (16 Ноя 2015)

Я Вам писал про флис... В любой галантерее продаётся. Вы хотите замшу? - Пробуйте, потом расскажете...


----------



## Евген (16 Ноя 2015)

glory (16.11.2015, 10:35) писал:


> Я Вам писал про флис... В любой галантерее продаётся. Вы хотите замшу? - Пробуйте, потом расскажете...


 Если бы только эти галантереи остались повсеместно, как у Вас на Украине... 
Рассказывать, полагаю, хорошо, когда есть с чем сравнивать. Когда же такого опыта нет, то повествование, полагаю, не будет представлять интереса. Раз замшу мастера не используют, то для этого , догадываюсь, есть существенные причины. Пока по Вашему ответу, уважаемый Вячеслав, склоняюсь проявить терпение, а не экспериментировать на свой страх и риск.


----------



## glory (16 Ноя 2015)

Евген (16.11.2015, 11:12) писал:


> Если бы только эти галантереи остались повсеместно, как у Вас на Украине...


Вы что шуток не понимаете? Или у вас действительно нет магазинов торгующих тканью? Раньше такие назывались галантерейными, и не только на Украине...


----------



## glory (16 Ноя 2015)

Да, забыл... Совсем не значит, что замшу использовать нельзя. На " Юпитерах" например, на басовых клапанах стоит двойной слой лайки... Просто притирать клапан к деке (кремповать) намного сложнее без прослойки, да и рычаг клапана должен гнуться... Со штамповкой это, как понимаете, сложнее...
Ещё жёсткий клапан стучит..


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Ноя 2015)

*Евген писал:



Нашел замшу толщиной 1мм, нельзя ли её использовать вместо поролона?

Нажмите для раскрытия...

*Эк Вас повело...

На не самых технически совершенных инструментах поролон ликвидирует угловые несовпадения по клапанам. Это-реально. 
Если уж в старые времена, когда поролон только начали производить и он был очень плох, и слёживался за 3-4 года, его использовали широко, то при современных технологиях, когда поролон живёт весьма долго,- что мешает его использовать?
Я понял бы человека, который собирается жить вечно, и поэтому поролон ему претит. Вы же не из таких?


----------



## ze_go (17 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (16.11.2015, 21:40) писал:


> Я понял бы человека, который собирается жить вечно, и поэтому поролон ему претит.


Поролон "живёт" в среднем 15-20 лет. 
Вот, на "Юпитере" у В.А.Мурзы поролону, 
пожалуй, больше 20 лет, а ничего, 
держится пока, правда слежался вовсю, но не сыпется.
Что мешает владельцу раз в 15-20 лет заменить?
Васильев же ставит в "Юпитера" поролон в правую, неужто он глупее многих?


----------



## Евген (17 Ноя 2015)

ze_go (17.11.2015, 10:31) писал:


> Васильев же ставит в "Юпитера" поролон в правую, неужто он глупее многих?


 Так задел на будущее. Если когда-то итальянский мастер выбирал материал для скрипки и просушивал его в определенных условиях с надеждой, что внук из него создаст инструмент, то ныне всё становится «поролоновым», включая и межчеловеческие отношения. И большинство это радует: хоть какое-то отвлечение от всё заполняющего уныния.


----------



## Евген (17 Ноя 2015)

А вообще-то, полагаю, лучше жить и во временном для вечности, хотя туда с баянами и не пускают.
Друзья, прошу дать следующие рекомендации:
1. Надо ли делать два слоя замши толщиной 1 мм в качестве подкладки для лайки?
2. Если на первый вопрос утвердительный ответ, то склеивать слои замши клеем БФ-6 по всей соприкасающейся поверхности?
3. Лайка должна быть приклеена клеем БФ-6 по всей поверхности соприкосновения с замшей?
4. Какова технология склейки этих кожаных поверхностей клеем БФ-6?
5. Раз «навечно», то имеет ли смысл использовать вместо ПВА, который разбухает в воде и хорош если предусматривается замена поролона, клей Момент, а может быть и другой какой-то клей?


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Ноя 2015)

На все нумера не отвечу, но если уж принято решение клеить послойно лайку- клейте сплошняком. А не по периметру. А то получите потом возможность получения побочных паразитных резонансов. И звуки "тпру", "бррррр" и пр. Как себя поведут полости воздуха- никто не скажет.


----------



## glory (17 Ноя 2015)

Евгений, да отвлекитесь Вы от того что Вы ремонтируете муз. инструмент.. Просто представьте как будет работать клапан и что Вы от него хотите... И Вы сами ответите на все вопросы. Любая инструкция однобока. Откуда известно как сделаете какую-то операцию именно Вы? Например, до какой степени намазывать клеем ту же замшу?
Клеять ПВА только лишь потому что он размокает и его легко потом снять,- напоминает покупать ВАЗ, потому что дешевле в ремонте... Вы ремонтируете, чтоб играть, или чтоб потом ремонтировать?


----------



## Евген (17 Ноя 2015)

glory (17.11.2015, 13:27) писал:


> Просто представьте как будет работать клапан и что Вы от него хотите... И Вы сами ответите на все вопросы.


 Послушал бы рекомендации компетентных людей, а выбор следовать ли им оставил бы за собой. Больше бы конкретики, а не призывов, ибо не имею опыта, а приобретение его исключительно на своих ошибках считаю делом неразумным.


----------



## glory (17 Ноя 2015)

Интересный Вы человек... Несмотря на то что в ремонте  любой из мастеров до конца дней своих проходит через пробы и ошибки,- Вы хотите себя от этого оградить... А не получится... Все равно ведь накосячите... Глядишь, ещё обвинять потом будете...
А чтоб не приобретать опыт на своих ошибках, отдайте лучше инструмент мастеру и не морочьте людям голову...


----------



## Евген (17 Ноя 2015)

glory (17.11.2015, 14:57) писал:


> Глядишь, ещё обвинять потом будете...


 За это можете быть спокойны, потому как имею полную свободу не следовать рекомендациям. А вот ознакомиться с мнениями нескольких знающих людей по конкретным вопросам очень бы хотелось.

По технологии скреивания клеем БФ-6 нашёл только это:[SPOILER="Подлежащие склеиванию места изделий предварительно очищают от пыли щёткой, смачивают тёплой водой и хорошо отжимают. Выпрямив края 
смоченных мест ткани, наносят на них два слоя клея и сушат на воздухе 
после нанесения каждого слоя до тех пор, пока клей не перестанет 
прилипать к пальцу. Затем соединяют склеиваемые предметы и надавливают 
на них горячим утюгом (осторожно). Утюг прижимают через увлажнённую ткань в течение 2—3 секунд с промежутком в 10—15 секунд до тех пор, пока 
склеиваемая поверхность не высохнет. После охлаждения до комнатной 
температуры изделие готово к употреблению.[/SPOILER]Предварительное смачивание двух кусков замши, полагаю , приведет их к короблению, а вот проглаживание горячим утюгом? Действительно ли такое клеевое соединение требует подобного термического воздействия? И к каким неблагоприятным результатам может привести хоть и кратковременный нагрев замши?


----------



## vev (17 Ноя 2015)

*Евген*,
если мне не изменяет память, то ответы на все Ваши вопросы есть на форуме *Мир баяна*
Не проще ли залезть туда на некоторое время и почитать?... 

Думаю, что пары трешки дней на изучения материалов форума должно хватить. Есть там и про поролон и про его замену и про то, почему именно он, и про то, чем его заменить, про "плюсы" и "минусы". Можно, конечно, и здесь все это еще раз обсосать, но данный ресурс посвящен несколько иному, а вот Мир баянов - форум мастеров-настройщиков.


----------



## Евген (17 Ноя 2015)

vev (17.11.2015, 19:49) писал:


> Евген,если мне не изменяет память, то ответы на все Ваши вопросы есть на форуме Мир баяна
> Не проще ли залезть туда на некоторое время и почитать?...


 Стараюсь задавать вопросы, ответы на которые не нашел и на рекомендуемом Вами форуме.

Склейка пробных двух кусочков замши между собой клеем БФ-6 (без нагрева утюгом) привела к утрате эластичности этих материалов. Если же просто их накладываю друг на друга без клея, то эластичность есть. Клей наносил в малом количестве на оба куска замши, ждал около двух минут прежде чем соединить их вместе. При присоединении их хорошенько прижал пальцами. Избыток клея при этом не выходил. Что же я неправильно сделал?


----------



## Евген (17 Ноя 2015)

vev (17.11.2015, 21:12) писал:


> Евген,не было там никаких пыток...


 Искал среди уже находящейся там информации. И на том форуме сейчас плохо с посещаемостью его участниками, а поэтому рассчитывать на ответы не приходится:  мастера в дефиците и загруженность работой у них, полагаю, немалая.

Похоже, что для сохранения гибкости замши нужно её склеивать только по краям.
А разъединенные после склейки клеем БФ-6 экспериментальные кусочки замши попробую использовать в качестве проемных клапанов вместо лайки.


----------



## gerborisov (18 Ноя 2015)

Евген (17.11.2015, 21:26) писал:


> Похоже, что для сохранения гибкости замши нужно её склеивать только по краям.А разъединенные после склейки клеем БФ-6 экспериментальные кусочки замши попробую использовать в качестве проемных клапанов вместо лайки.


"Бутерброд" клапана должен состоять из 3-х частей.1 - жёсткой (сам металлический клапан) 2 - мягкая прослойка (паролон или флис) 2 - "укрывистый" материал ( лайка ). Клеить бутер - "замша - лайка" не имеет смысла. Жёсткая сцепка двух материалов и отсутствие свойств пароллона приведёт к отсутствию компрессии.


----------



## gerborisov (18 Ноя 2015)

Евген (17.11.2015, 21:26) писал:


> Похоже, что для сохранения гибкости замши нужно её склеивать только по краям.А разъединенные после склейки клеем БФ-6 экспериментальные кусочки замши попробую использовать в качестве проемных клапанов вместо лайки.


"Бутерброд" клапана должен состоять из 3-х частей.1 - жёсткой (сам металлический клапан) 2 - мягкая прослойка (паролон или флис) 2 - "укрывистый" материал ( лайка ). Клеить бутер - "замша - лайка" не имеет смысла. Жёсткая сцепка двух материалов и отсутствие свойств пароллона приведёт к отсутствию компрессии.


----------



## ze_go (18 Ноя 2015)

Евгений, друг мой, зайдите пожалуйста на неоднократно вышеупомянутый  сайт
Потратьте час своего ДРАГОЦЕННОГО ВРЕМЕНИ, и НАЙДИТЕ (!) ответы на свои вопросы!


----------



## Евген (18 Ноя 2015)

ze_go (19.11.2015, 00:41) писал:


> Евгений, друг мой, зайдите пожалуйста на неоднократно вышеупомянутый сайтПотратьте час своего ДРАГОЦЕННОГО ВРЕМЕНИ, и НАЙДИТЕ (!) ответы на свои вопросы!!


Вам, как занятому профессионалу, Владимир, не предложу дать конкретные ссылки, которые полностью отвечали бы на мои вопросы. Но может кто-нибудь другой сделает это и напишет здесь сообщение с моими вопросами и ссылками на ответы? Ибо мои поиски по тому сайту оказались тщетными.


----------



## glory (19 Ноя 2015)

А-га-а-а... Вам хорошо-о-о.. Вон вы какие большие птицы.. А я маленький, все меня обижают...

Да ну Вас... Уже столько советов давали. Вы их либо не слышите, либо слышите да не так, либо не слышите и делаете не так...


----------



## Евген (19 Ноя 2015)

Ваш главный совет, Вячеслав, - снести этот старый баян мастеру. Остальные же советы  с благодарностью принимаю и что-то из них реализую на практике, но не обо всем здесь пишу.


----------



## glory (19 Ноя 2015)

Ну-ну... Бог в помощь...


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2015)

Евген (19.11.2015, 01:46) писал:


> Вам, как занятому профессионалу, Владимир, не предложу дать конкретные ссылки, которые полностью отвечали бы на мои вопросы. Но может кто-нибудь другой сделает это и напишет здесь сообщение с моими вопросами и ссылками на ответы? Ибо мои поиски по тому сайту оказались тщетными.



Евгений, если Вы ожидаете, что кто-то возьмет на себя труд выискивать ссылки на Мире баянов и давать их Вам, Вы сильно заблуждаетесь. Там есть реально огромное количество информации, но все мы занятые люди и тратить свое время на поиск ссылок, вряд ли кто захочет. Да и нет там ответов, скорее всего, на вопросы в конкретно Вашей формулировке.
Сайт и его форум нужно прочитать, как книгу, и у Вас сложится целостная картина баяно/аккордеоностроения. На ее базе Вы сами сможете ответить практически на все свои вопросы. Ну а дальше эксперимент. Как-то так ИМХО


----------



## VikVlDem (19 Ноя 2015)

Нашел замшу толщиной 1мм, нельзя ли её использовать вместо поролона? Евген (17.11.2015, 12:43) писал:


> Надо ли делать два слоя замши толщиной 1 мм в качестве подкладки для лайки?


Вместо поролона неоднократно использовал войлок ( несложно найти любой толщины). В Вельтмайстерах тоже использовали  материал очень похожий на войлок (белого и красного цветов) - это и навело на эту мысль.Клеил ПВА. Прошло много лет - всё отлично работает.  И войлок, и ПВА использовать можно. Чуть больше времени приходится добиваться хорошей компрессии, но всё получается хорошо.


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2015)

*VikVlDem*,
но Вы же поди клеили войлок на алюминий? Ну и я клеил... Но не лайку же на войлок при помощи ПВА клеить. Она же задубеет. 
Ну а, чтобы упростить все эти мытарства, есть готовое решение:

eBay

Войлок выполняет ту же функцию, что и поролон: убирает недочеты в кремповке и позволяет клапану максимально эффективно перекрывать отверстия в деке, обеспечивая компрессию. Замша ввиду своей практически полной несжимаемости, эту функцию выполнить не может, особенно если ее еще и ПВА промазать ИМХО


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Ноя 2015)

VikVlDem (20.11.2015, 00:27) писал:


> Вместо поролона неоднократно использовал войлок


Зачем создавать себе проблемы? Войлок - жёсткий материал. Немецкий фильц намного мягче, но слоится. Уже писАл где-то на форуме про ФЛИС (используем его более 10 лет). Только берите двусторонний (потолще). Продаётся в магазинах "Ткани". Любых цветов. Для нарезки купите профессиональные ножницы для ткани, чтобы рез был чистым, а не рваным.


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

Vladimir Zh (20.11.2015, 12:04) писал:


> Для нарезки купите профессиональные ножницы для ткани, чтобы рез был чистым, а не рваным.


Очень удобен роликовый нож. Идеально ровный рез получается


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Ноя 2015)

Ещё лучше фоторезак сабельный. Лучше советский, там сталь получше.
И кстати да, роликовый фоторезак тоже наверное можно. Но я не пробовал.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Ноя 2015)

vev (20.11.2015, 12:09) писал:


> Очень удобен роликовый нож.


 Kuzalogly (20.11.2015, 14:48) писал:


> Ещё лучше фоторезак сабельный. Лучше советский, там сталь получше.


Это всё подойдёт для войлока, а не для ткани. Зайдите сначала в магазин, посмотрите, что за зверь - ФЛИС, а потом советуйте.
Ролик может быть и подошёл, но придётся прижимать клапан с флисом плотно к столу, что не есть хорошо для начинающих ремонтников. Поработайте проф ножницами и Вы поймёте в чём я прав.


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2015)

*Vladimir Zh*,
Владимир, если б я не резал тот же флис тем самым роликовым (дисковым) ножом я бы и не говорил. 
Я ни в коем случае не умаляю Ваших навыков и опыта, но хотел предложить еще одну альтернативу. Кстати, те самые дисковые ножи используются для тканевой аппликации. Вот так, например Дисковый нож и раскрой ткани


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Ноя 2015)

Я не против диска, если резать ткань отдельно. На практике же, сначала приклеиваем клапан к ткани, затем, часто не дожидаясь высыхания клея, отрезаем его и приклеиваем лайку. Время не ждёт! Важно, что бы клей не пропитал флис.


----------



## Евген (20 Ноя 2015)

Vladimir Zh (20.11.2015, 21:41) писал:


> На практике же, сначала приклеиваем клапан к ткани, затем, часто не дожидаясь высыхания клея, отрезаем его и приклеиваем лайку. Время не ждёт! Важно, что бы клей не пропитал флис.


 Какие клеи именно Вы, Владимир, используете для приклеивания флиса к клапану и лайки к флису?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (21 Ноя 2015)

Поролон, в своё время, научил работать разными по составу клеями. 
Флис к клапану - ПВА (Момент-Столяр-жёлтый), флис к лайке - Момент-классик. Есть, правда, некоторые тонкости в процессе склеивания.


----------



## Евген (21 Ноя 2015)

Vladimir Zh (21.11.2015, 16:27) писал:


> Поролон, в своё время, научил работать разными по составу клеями. Флис к клапану - ПВА (Момент-Столяр-жёлтый), флис к лайке - Момент-классик. Есть, правда, некоторые тонкости в процессе склеивания.


 Если это возможно, то просьба поделиться наработанными Вами на практике этими тонкостями, Владимир. Если же не найдете возможным это сделать, то, полагаю, все отнесутся с пониманием, ведь уже поделились тем, что не так просто самостоятельно приобрести, а в особенности любителям.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (22 Ноя 2015)

Все тонкости связаны с тем, сколько намазать клея, чтобы слои равномерно и неглубоко пропитались, и с какой силой этот бутерброд надо прижать. Описывать это всё бесполезно. Надо пробовать на практике, в общем, экспериментировать. Сразу скажу, я не жду, пока клей подсохнет, как написано по технологии. 
P.s. И, естественно, клей наносим на клапан или лайку, а не на ткань.


----------

